
Which jobs will AI (Artificial Intelligence) kill? - vincentg64
http://www.datasciencecentral.com/profiles/blogs/which-jobs-will-ai-artificial-intelligence-kill?xg_source=activity
======
F_J_H
For one, I wonder if AI will disrupt call centers and put CSRs (customer
service reps) out of a job.

------
random_upvoter
Programmer jobs

